# Tails



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Freddy is having his second "haircut" tomorrow and as of yet his tail hasn't been touched, well, ever really - its just grown and grown!

Its kind of a quite tight curl at the base and feathery all the way round to the top. 

It does look a little untidy, can anyone recommend what I should ask the groomer to do with it? I don't want him to look like he has a spindle for a tail, but I am not really sure what to ask her to do to make it look tidier.

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Not a brilliant picture of his tail, but its been kept all one length along the whole tail ! His tail is curlier at the base and then goes more feathery and straggly as it gets longer.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal was groomed about 6 wks ago, Scamp is going tomorrow !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Trying to find some tail pics for you ... umm 

Some here in my gallery .. 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/my-dogs/galleries/photos/

I like my dogs tail area to be trimmed to one length approx 1.5 inches in length, but it soon grows .. not too short but not an impressive fluffy tail either ... I do admire the full fluffy tails but tend stick with an average length for mine


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I wish we had some more pictures on here of coat cut examples including tails (!!) so that I could just show Freddy's groomer and say "thats what I want!".

I hope it goes ok tomorrow, I havent ever left him before at an unknown place so I am a bit nervous.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure what type of cut you personally prefer .. but I do have a post here which may help some of you ..

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/03/16/cockapoo-grooming-styles/


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks JoJo. Freddy had his cut and it all went well. He is all soft and fluffy now and smells, well, nicer than he smelt yesterday (after a horse manure incident!)

His tail is fab. My groomer has a cocker spaniel, so I asked her to cut his tail like hers and it looks much much better.

The only thing I would change would be his beard. It doesn't look as round as some of the photos that you have attached above. Its more, well, handlebar like (if you know what I mean) and I would have liked it to be more like Honey's (on your dog profile picture page).

Any tips on how to get the more rounded look around the face/nose?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is Scamp's newly trimmed tail !


----------

